# Best airless paint sprayer



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

im actually looking into the titan flexspray. 
any positive or negative feedback after a lot of use?


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=airless

I Bought this on an impulse. Works great:whistling


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> im actually looking into the titan flexspray.
> any positive or negative feedback after a lot of use?




so far so good. the fine spray is just awesome for details and trim. barely any overspray. very clean lines. 

cleans very very easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> so far so good. the fine spray is just awesome for details and trim. barely any overspray. very clean lines.
> 
> cleans very very easy. :thumbsup:


To late got the graco proshot 2 haha.
Wasnt sure it the titan flexspray was rebuildable. And got a awesome deal on the cordless.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> To late got the graco proshot 2 haha.
> Wasnt sure it the titan flexspray was rebuildable. And got a awesome deal on the cordless.


What so you think thus far?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> What so you think thus far?


Not sure if I should have gone corded or not. On one hand not having the cord is nice so you don't have to worry about touching fresh paint with cords, would be hard to run it none stop like the corded. saving the machine from over use. 
but it would be nice to use it as a work horse and spray a solid day. 
only thing that ticks me off is the way they made it so only graco tips work. or you can jail break it like driftweed said. 

I did 3 panels of slabwall, slotwall, or what ever that groved display board is called in 30 min. would have took 2-3 hours by hand easy.
just paid off the thing in one use.... almost.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Update: 
The titan is just amazing to work with. The finish head has about 98-99% no overspray. Precision is just ridiculous. I was running late one day and didn't have time to washout can. Came back a week later and thought I trashed it. It flowed like I never left it alone. They say it's airtight for several days But I left it exactly 6days and worked perfectly. Very pleased with purchase. The finish is flawless. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I take back any and all good things I ever said about the Graco Proshot II. I've used it maybe 6 times. Pulled it out today and it crapped out on me. I'm pissed to say the least!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought from sitting it was the seals. It still only works intermittently after I threw a rebuild kit on it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

OK anything bad I said about graco I take back. Just got off the phone with their customer service and they are replacing the whole unit. It's two years out of warranty!


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> I take back any and all good things I ever said about the Graco Proshot II. I've used it maybe 6 times. Pulled it out today and it crapped out on me. I'm pissed to say the least!





Californiadecks said:


> OK anything bad I said about graco I take back. Just got off the phone with their customer service and they are replacing the whole unit. It's two years out of warranty!


:laughing:


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Can someone post a pic of what they actually painted. Would be nice to see the finish.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I sprayed these.

Tom


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Glass finish on that silver. You can see the reflection of the red dolly.


----------



## gates559 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got a Graco 390. It works great. In my mind its a starter airless, anything cheaper seems like it would be a throw away product. 

I started with a Wagner paint crew, which wasnt a bad machine. 

If you get yourself something like the Graco 390 or a Titan 440i You will have a sprayer that is rebuildable and will last you a very long time.


----------



## ntpainters1 (Nov 2, 2021)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Hi All.
> Looking for for some input for airless sprayer.
> 
> Small jobs doors, 1-room metal.
> ...


Honestly, the titan 440 impact is the best sprayer for all around projects. I like it better than the graco, a bit pricey, but definitely worthwhile. we use our titan 440s for everything man. interior painting spraying ceilings trim and doors, exterior painting spraying trim, siding and doors, and cabinet painting using fine finish low pressure tips. you can find it on amazon for a pretty reasonable price here. https://amzn.to/3jTyVhB


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

ntpainters1 said:


> Honestly, the titan 440 impact is the best sprayer for all around projects. I like it better than the graco, a bit pricey, but definitely worthwhile. we use our titan 440s for everything man. interior painting spraying ceilings trim and doors, exterior painting spraying trim, siding and doors, and cabinet painting using fine finish low pressure tips. you can find it on amazon for a pretty reasonable price here. https://amzn.to/3jTyVhB


 This was 7 years ago I would think he's already made a decision,


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

You never know, some of us can be indecisive...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How do new guys find these posts? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

